# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Breaking MS news, Transworld, Mask-makers Roundtable, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

We promised a new Gruesome Giveaway (sponsored by Screamline Studios) on this show and we deliver. This month we are giving away an 8 oz bottle of latex and Geoff Beck's haunting makeup DVD. In order to win this great prize, simply listen to the show and answer the following question: (remember to 'like' us on FB to view the question)

Q: How many conventions is Allen Hopps planning on attending this year? Name them.

To enter this contest; send your answer, along with your name, phone number and email, to: [email protected].

The Gruesome Giveaway ends at 11:59pm on Wednesday, February 6th. We will only select a winner from the first 250 entries so send yours in ASAP!

Thank you for listening, and good luck...


----------

